# Help upgrade without phone, but DTivo downloaded 6.2a



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

I have a DVR40 6.2 upgraded to 350GB with Zipper and RBautch installed, a check of the twp shows the upgrades downloaded, but I dont have the DVRupgrades Slicer, and I have avoided it because it may not support my linksys usb200m and reports are that the slicer will disable the usb drivers.

is there a way to upgrade using the Dtivo downloaded upgrade and NOT hooking to a phone ?? I read the other thread which requires using bitorrent downloaded upgrade, but the thread is unclear if I can use the tcl file to run the upgrades already on the Dtivo.

I hope I was thorough in explaining the setup and the question, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

There are several posts that tell exactly what to do, with other scripts, and several options, including manually installing the slices that are there, and re-zippering (you have to pull the drive to do so).

Most of the threads dealing with 6.2a are on the first page of this forum.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

I was hoping to not pull the hard drive, but one can always use the install62a.tcl, I was hoping I could use it with the file the system already downloaded
as in if I could copy the file from the mfs SwSystem dire to the /var directory and run the install62a.tcl script


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

You can use this method even if you do have the slices:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660

It will keep you from having to pull the drive to re-zipper!

As I said, there are a few options out there, you need to look them over and decide which is best for you! I opted not to go for the slicer, due to some of the problems I've read that people have, and I didn't mind pulling the drives to re run the zipper.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jporter12 said:


> You can use this method even if you do have the slices:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660
> 
> It will keep you from having to pull the drive to re-zipper!
> ...


There is also my tool which I wrote to avoid Slicer - it will do the slice upgrade and keep your USB drivers and all Zipper goodies. I have upgraded 4 Zippered tivos with it including one with the linksys NIC, all without incident.

-HH


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I KNEW someone else had one out there! Although, as I said (or maybe I only implied?) the OP should read through and figure out the best option for his situation


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, and to hijack the thread a bit, these guys have done some excellent work on writing upgrade scripts, and documenting things for those of us that aren't so proficient! I have been looking at some of this stuff, and I am trying to learn, but wow! This stuff is a bit tough for me right now!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I used BTUx9's method to upgrade. It doesn't use the files that the box downloaded from the Sat. Basically, what BTU has done is gone through and determined what files have been changed by the upgrade. And he then has a script that just changes those files, ie. copies new ones in their place. If you are not familiar with bit-torrent (I wasn't and still am not), he has a download from "rapidshare" in post #1 of his thread to the files that have changed. You don''t have to worry about your usb200m drivers as his script leaves them alone.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jporter12 said:


> Oh yeah, and to hijack the thread a bit, these guys have done some excellent work on writing upgrade scripts, and documenting things for those of us that aren't so proficient! I have been looking at some of this stuff, and I am trying to learn, but wow! This stuff is a bit tough for me right now!


I can't claim to know tcl well, but if you need any help with BASH/shell scripting, feel free to ask.  Its not as complex as it looks, and one of the main reasons I posted my script is to show its not that hard.

-HH


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tibo said:


> I have a DVR40 6.2 upgraded to 350GB with Zipper and RBautch installed, a check of the twp shows the upgrades downloaded, but I dont have the DVRupgrades Slicer, and I have avoided it because it may not support my linksys usb200m and reports are that the slicer will disable the usb drivers.
> 
> is there a way to upgrade using the Dtivo downloaded upgrade and NOT hooking to a phone ?? I read the other thread which requires using bitorrent downloaded upgrade, but the thread is unclear if I can use the tcl file to run the upgrades already on the Dtivo.
> 
> I hope I was thorough in explaining the setup and the question, any help would be appreciated.


I have heard that the newest version of Slicer now also copies the drivers over so the adapter support won't be an issue. I haven't verified it myself so double check if you want to go that route.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've used Hitchhiker's script and BTUX9's on my two tivos. both worked flawlessly. I only had to run the 6.2a friendly superpatch on the machine I used Hitch's script on. 
Nice work all around  :up: :up:
You guys should both be commended for jobs well done.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

You guys are great, I will work on this tonight after work, but a few clarifications if I may ask:

Since I read 100's of posts before executing 1 command... hehehehe I have run into a few issues probably of my own making.
Hitchiker I grabbed your tool as well as superpatch 1.2 and the 1.2-1.7diff file, instructions look pretty clear but will have to do a bit more reading on the bash prompt commands,

Gunnyman, you mention that you had to run a 6.2a friendly superpatch file after Hitch's script, by this are you refering to the 1.2-1.7 diff file? and this brings up a dilemna in which I read it was recommended to re-run the tweak and Rbautch file after 6.2a upgrade to grab the latest files as it has been some time since I zippered and tweak will ensure all enhancements are installed and I can modify a few that I dont care for, but since Rbautch enhancements call the superpatch1.2, I see it overwriting the 1.2-1.7 changes.

Maybe my order of operations is just out of wack, perhaps I should 
re-tweak, make the enhancement changes I need to,
then run hitchikers tool to install the slices, and finally
run the superpatch 1.2-1.7 to close the show if that is the same friendly file Gunny speaks of.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you use BTUX9's method you won't need to superpatch since it does the mods for you.
There's a 6.2a version of superpatch floating around the forum someplace. I can't remember the thread.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

tibo said:


> ....I read it was recommended to re-run the tweak and Rbautch file after 6.2a upgrade to grab the latest files as it has been some time since I zippered and tweak will ensure all enhancements are installed and I can modify a few that I dont care for, but since Rbautch enhancements call the superpatch1.2, I see it overwriting the 1.2-1.7 changes......


I think that the tweak script only "calls" the superpatch1.2 if it is an initial run, I don't think that it reruns it everytime somebody re-tweaks the box. So it won't be overwriting the 1.2-1.7 changes.
I'd really recommend using BTUx9's method. The hardest part was downloading the files off of the net. The script worked flawlessly for me on six boxes.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

tibo said:


> Hitchiker I grabbed your tool as well as superpatch 1.2 and the 1.2-1.7diff file, instructions look pretty clear but will have to do a bit more reading on the bash prompt commands,


I am never one to discourage learning of BASH commands, but for this all you need to do is ftp all files to same dir and run the tool.



tibo said:


> Gunnyman, you mention that you had to run a 6.2a friendly superpatch file after Hitch's script, by this are you refering to the 1.2-1.7 diff file? and this brings up a dilemna in which I read it was recommended to re-run the tweak and Rbautch file after 6.2a upgrade to grab the latest files as it has been some time since I zippered and tweak will ensure all enhancements are installed and I can modify a few that I dont care for, but since Rbautch enhancements call the superpatch1.2, I see it overwriting the 1.2-1.7 changes.


Unfortunately there is a lot of confusion out there regarding the superpatch. This is mainly because the last official version is 1.2 (somewhat old) and NutKase(its author) restricted people from re-distributing updated version. So proper re-distribution is done by combing 1.2 with the change file (diff) This produces a NEW 1.7 version of superpatch. My script does this for you and places the superpatch into the root directory, but it does not RUN the superpatch - leaving it to you. So after you run my script, you can telnet back into the tivo and execute following(assuming zippered tivo, so it has rw command):


```
rw
/superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl
```
then reboot tivo again

Now there is another version of superpatch that Gunny is referring to, designed specifically for 6.2a (the above will work on any known version from 6-8 including 6.2a) - this is what many people have used before 1.7 was out. You can run either one of the two, but there is no need to run both.



tibo said:


> Maybe my order of operations is just out of wack, perhaps I should
> re-tweak, make the enhancement changes I need to,
> then run hitchikers tool to install the slices, and finally
> run the superpatch 1.2-1.7 to close the show if that is the same friendly file Gunny speaks of.


Assuming your Tivo is Zippered, my script will take care of moving your hacks. If you want to re-twak, you should probably do it AFTER the upgrade.

*
IMPORTANT: do NOT run the 1.2 superpatch or the 1.2-1.7 diff file. Run either the combined 1.7 superpatch that my script produces or the one Gunny mentioned.*

-HH


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Hichhiker said:


> ....So after you run my script, you cant telnet back into the tivo and execute following(assuming zippered tivo, so it has rw command):....


"cant"???? Damned pesky "t".


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> "cant"???? Damned pesky "t".


fixed


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hitch if I had read the directions I would have saved a step. I didn't realize there was a usable superpatch in root. 
Nice work :up: :up:


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

WOW... first of all I have to say thanks guys, worked like a charm, this was for me not so much about getting 6.2a, but learning how to install the slices on the zipper hacked box for future upgrades without running to my neighbors to use his land base line.

the script and everything went smooth, I created the dir sliceUp in hacks, copied over the two superpatch files, the patch and tar binaries as well as the sliceUp script and copylist file... everything ran smooth... reboot and at 6.2a... again thanks.

after reboot, I telnet back in and have tried to locate the superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl file that Hitch's tool created with no luck, a ls will not show the file and my various uses of find or locate commands return no such command or file... so feeling like a linux moron... I assume there is more to getting to the root directory than just cd / or cd /root.... hehehehe, I thought I telneted into root? 

Help... hehehe, I cant seem to find the new superpatch file


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

tibo said:


> after reboot, I telnet back in and have tried to locate the superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl file that Hitch's tool created with no luck, a ls will not show the file and my various uses of find or locate commands return no such command or file... so feeling like a linux moron... I assume there is more to getting to the root directory than just cd / or cd /root.... hehehehe, I thought I telneted into root?
> 
> Help... hehehe, I cant seem to find the new superpatch file


Should be in the root directory as in "/" - nothing more complex than that.

Try this: type in on new command line "/super" and hit TAB key, if it is there, it will complete the command.

If not, do following in the /hacks/sliceUp dir where you have the original 1.2 patch and the diff file(make sure to set root RW first, use rw command, this is true for running superpatch as well):


```
patch -o superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl  <superpatch-1.2to1.7.diff.txt
```
this should produce the superpatch file in current directory named "superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl". Then run it. Then reboot.

Also, if you still have it in buffer, please send me the output of the sliceUp script, as it should have created the superpatch in the / directory unless for some reason it did not detect the files you placed there :-(

-HH


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

ok, then it did not create it, I ran your patch file... it does create it, but for some reason it says permission denied on execution, I tried to change file permissions through filezilla bit would not allow nor would it after a chmod

sorry about the logs, I shut down telnet to restart thinking it was not refresshing directory structure.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

tibo said:


> ok, then it did not create it, I ran your patch file... it does create it, but for some reason it says permission denied on execution, I tried to change file permissions through filezilla bit would not allow.
> 
> sorry about the logs, I shut down telnet to restart thinking it was not refresshing directory structure.


do


```
chmod +x superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.7.tcl
```
in telnet to make it executable

-HH


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

that worked, patch success, my chmod command was wrong... a reboot and its golden...

Success, and alive... thanks to Hitch and everyone who worked on this ... no more worries about updating software revs with a phone line... woohooo


----------

